

Ask HN: RSS Reader that's similar to HN - bglenn09

I consume most of my startup/tech news through HN now.  I'd like to expand that to all of my news.  Specifically, I like the idea of just viewing headlines in reverse chronological order in the dead simple interface HN employs. What dead simple rss readers would you recommend that have a similar vein to HN's UI (and that have a similarly elegant mobile version)?  Ideally, it might also take my list of rss feeds and, in a perfect world, learn what I like or pull in ratings from somewhere to prioritize what I see.
======
davepm
That would be cool ;) Love the setup at HN.

